# Wanted 1920's & 1930's Crowntop and food bottles



## Bob_Stahr (Jul 29, 2020)

Collector of Hemingray Glass Co. bottles looking for the following crown top bottles in ice blue/aqua and 7-up green glass:

Myer Bottling Co. - New York
Carl H. Schultz - New York
Tastee Club - likely Philadelphia, PA or Wilmington, DE
Philadelpha Bottling - Philadelphia, PA
Adam Scheidt Brewing - Norristown, PA
Hammers - 7-up green with carnival glass coating - New York
Wayne County Produce screw top version - Greenpoint, Long Island, NY
Cream City Products - Milwaukee, WI
Peacock Ale - Chicago, IL

Unmarked Wine, Gin, Ketchup, Horseradish, and other product bottles.

Also 1940's Owens-Illinois Plant 26 & 86 code bottles including:
La Tropical from Havana Cuba
Maltina from Havana Cuba

Drop me a line and let me know what you have,
Bob@hemingray.com


----------



## Dewfus (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Dewfus (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 19, 2020)

Bob_Stahr said:


> Collector of Hemingray Glass Co. bottles looking for the following crown top bottles in ice blue/aqua and 7-up green glass:
> 
> Myer Bottling Co. - New York
> Carl H. Schultz - New York
> ...


When you say unmarked wine, ketchup and gin etc, what age bracket are we speaking of. I have a couple slicks if that is what you are looking for. I took them because they are turnmold, or old and crude. Thanks.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 19, 2020)

Robert i had no idea that you are a Hemingray Historian/Researcher. I am glad you bought that wayne county produce bottle even more now. I would love to be able to see more of your Hemingway bottle collection. Do you also collect G&H Gray & Hemingray? Thanks for your valuable time Robert.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bob_Stahr (Dec 23, 2020)

Yes, I collect exclusively Hemingray and related items. This goes back to their beginnings in 1848, through the sale to Owens-Illinois Glass Co. in 1933 and continues with Owens-Illinois Muncie, IN plant (old Hemingray plant) until it’s closing in 1972.


----------



## Bob_Stahr (Dec 23, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Robert i had no idea that you are a Hemingray Historian/Researcher. I am glad you bought that wayne county produce bottle even more now. I would love to be able to see more of your Hemingway bottle collection. Do you also collect G&H Gray & Hemingray? Thanks for your valuable time Robert.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bob_Stahr (Dec 23, 2020)

The ketchups, horseradishes, and such would be similar to the Wayne County; machine made in that ice blue/aqua coloring


----------



## Bob_Stahr (Dec 24, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> View attachment 215820View attachment 215821View attachment 215822View attachment 215823


Thanks for sharing. Looking for lite aqua/ice blue colored glass.


----------



## sdc (Apr 20, 2022)

i recently found this i think it a hemingray?? don't know alot about glass bottles, it is marked with a "H" in a square to the left of that is the letter "B" and a raised dot to the right, along the bottom side rim is marked with hard to read H101 (see pic) if you are interested please contact me, thanks ...sdc


----------

